# Do You Own a '89/'90 GTR??



## NigelR32 (Jul 24, 2002)

Ok, so we all know that Liv Vic are about the cheapest broker around for GTR's etc. They dont seem to worry too much about Mods, Mileage or where the car is parked overnight. It would seem though, that they wont cover under 25 yr old's.

I have spoken to them now a couple of times about insuring a '90 GTR, and they dont want to cover it, as they only cover GTR's from '91 to '99 ?????

I spoke to them again today about this crazy policy, and they have asked me to give them an exact month of registration, so this could be a breakthrough!!!

What I would like to do next is tell them how much business they're missing out on, by not covering '89 or '90 GTR's, so, if you're over 25, and have one of these cars, please post on this thread if you would consider changing to Liv Vic for your insurance.

For example, I'm 41 yrs old, clean licence with no accidents or convictions, and I'm being quoted just over £400 fully Comp!!!

I'm also asking the same question on "The other" site, so please dont post on both sites, as this would give an inaccurate figure.

Once you've all posted, in say a week or so, I'll put it to them how much business they're missing out on. I could be wasting my time, but you'll never know if you dont try!!!!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Mine is an 89 car - my insurance isn't due for renewal for quite a while mind you.


----------



## AranH (Mar 2, 2003)

*1990 GTR*

My GTR is a 1990 and when I phoned to get insurance from Allen and Allen with Norwich Union they only listed the GTR from 1991. I pointed out that they actually started making them in 1989 so the fella checked with the underwriter and insured it no probs.

Insurance renewal not due till August next year though.....


----------



## NigelR32 (Jul 24, 2002)

Thanx for your quick replies guys. I take it by posting you are saying you "would" change to Liv Vic??

It would probably be a good idea to give the month of your renewal, so then I can tell them that X amount of drivers would renew their insurance with Liv Vic between , say October 04 and August 05.

Aran,
You have a good point about them changing their minds when you tell them about the 89-90 MY's, but Liv Vic have said they wont even bother contacting the underwriters, until today that is!!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Nigel, i think my renewal is due in March / April next year. I intend to phone around again when my renewal is due and if Liv. Vict. quoted better than Adrian Flux I would move to them.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Nigel*

I have a r32 gtr and insurance is up around march but i would move at any chance..
Btw the car has no mods and is totaly standard    

Mick


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Mine's a '90 car, and I'll be looking to change next year, March/April time


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

And SteveN's car is one of the early ones too, but that's not important as it'll never be finished


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Mine's an 89 and just had my renewal. 
I would only change to LV if they would cover a very modified car.


----------



## NigelR32 (Jul 24, 2002)

I believe they will cover any mods, but you musn't change the capacity of your engine...they dont take too kindly to that!!


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

90 gtr need insuring next year and watching this thread with baited breath !!!!
JAY


----------



## teabelly (Feb 1, 2004)

I already have a 1990 R32 insured with liv vic. It is an H reg so maybe that's where they draw the line? The person that quoted wasn't sure, I said their model designation could be referring to model year rather than registration year so all the H regs from August to December 1990 would be classed as a '91 model year. I think they may have contacted the underwriters or checked with a supervisor as they accepted it after I explained it is the same car whether it is a 90 or a 91 . I did have a vehicle already insured with them so maybe they are less strict with existing customers?


----------

